# In line twin



## dgjessing (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LuJy9oOHUs&feature=youtu.be

Pretty darn satisfying, as all "runners" are ;D

If anyone is interested I'll make the plans presentable and do PDFs. 

(Correction: that maximum speed is about 1,100 rpm. Forgot I had one of those optical tachometer gizmos...)


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 12, 2012)

dave that is one sweet running little engine  i cannot believe how smooth and slooow it runs and i love the gears, they give it some real eye candy 8)

thanks for the video and i think you should post the plans, what a great engine.

chuck

p.s. going to watch that video again !!


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed Dave.

Have you any sketches or drawings so that members might be able to reproduce it?


John


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, you guys 

I'll spiff up the plans tomorrow!


----------



## steamer (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats Cool Dave. Nice build! :bow:

Dave


----------



## miner49r (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet engine Dave,
  You guys keep coming up with new ideas and it's distracting me from picking my next engine to build.
Alan


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 15, 2012)

OK, I've just uploaded PDFs of the plans to the Plans section ;D


----------



## thissentenceisfalse (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Dave!

Nice to see a fellow ohioan on here  I may give your engine a go if I ever find enough time, I must do some research on cutting gears though. 

Anthony


----------



## drpepper (May 21, 2012)

really nice, im drawing up 3d plans of this right now, maybe itll help some people, when im done, ill post the pictures, however, im converting everything into metric units, so that i can build it too


----------



## dgjessing (May 21, 2012)

Cool - looking forward to seeing it


----------



## John Rudd (May 22, 2012)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> OK, I've just uploaded PDFs of the plans to the Plans section ;D



I cant find it.....

Do you have a link to it please?


----------



## dgjessing (May 22, 2012)

John Rudd  said:
			
		

> I cant find it.....
> 
> Do you have a link to it please?



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=17971.0


----------

